# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Dr. Derviş Eroğlu Kimdir?

## ceyda

dervis-eroglu_0.jpg
1938de Ergazide doğdu. Namık Kemal Lisesinin ardından İstanbul Üniversitesi Tıp Fakültesinden mezun oldu. 5 yıl Gazimağusa Sancağına bağlı hekim olarak çalıştı, daha sonra Ankara Numune Hastanesinde üroloji ihtisasını yaptı.

1972-76 yıllarında Gazimağusa Devlet Hastanesinde çalıştı. 1976 genel seçimlerinde UBPden Gazimağusa milletvekili seçildi. 1976-77de Eğitim, Kültür, Gençlik ve Spor Bakanlığı görevinde bulundu. Gazimağusa Türk Kooperatif Bankası ve Mağusa Türk Gücü yönetim kurulu başkanlığı yaptı.

1983te oluşturulan kurucu mecliste görev aldı. Aralık 1983te UBP Genel Başkanlığına seçildi. 1981, 1985, 1990, 1993, 1998 yıllarında yapılan genel seimlerde UBPden Gazimağusa milletvekili seçildi.

1985teki seçimden sonra başbakanlık görevini üstlendi ve 1993 erken genel seçimlerine kadar bu görevi sürdürdü. 16 Ağustos 1996da UBP-DP koalisyon hükümetinde yeniden başbakan olarak görev aldı.

6 Aralık 1998 genel seçimlerinden sonra 31 Aralık tarihinde UBP-TKP koalisyonunun kurulmasıyla yeniden başbakan oldu.

İngilizce ve Rumca bilen Eroğlu, evli ve dört çocuk babasıdır

----------

